# Oak and damascus



## hellize (Dec 7, 2019)

What's up everyone?


I have a freshly made little cutter to show

It is 20.5 cm long overall, with a 9.5 cm long , 3.2 cm wide and 3 mm thick blade. That is 8 inch in total with a 3.75 inch blade 
The handle is made of deer antler and oak and the blade is forged of 5160 and L6 steels with around 200 layers.


----------



## jaknil (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice.
Looks very cool.


----------



## hellize (Dec 8, 2019)

jaknil said:


> Nice.
> Looks very cool.


thanks a lot!


----------

